# The truth about Taj Mahal



## blackpearl (Oct 12, 2006)

_I got the following as an email forward:_

Truth about Taj Mahal!!!! Read Carefully and Think Yourself!!! May be the biggest love story in Indian History is a blunder of historian!!!!!

NOW READ THIS....... 

No one has ever challenged it except Prof. P. N. Oak, who believes the whole world has been duped. In his book Taj Mahal: The True Story, Oak says the Taj Mahal is not Queen Mumtaz's tomb but an ancient Hindu temple palace of Lord Shiva (then known as Tejo Mahalaya) . In the course of his research Oak discovered that the Shiva temple palace was usurped by Shah Jahan from then Maharaja of Jaipur, Jai Singh. In his own court chronicle, Badshahnama, Shah Jahan admits that an exceptionally beautiful grand mansion in Agra was taken from Jai SIngh for Mumtaz's burial . The ex-Maharaja of Jaipur still retains in his secret collection two orders from Shah Jahan for surrendering the Taj building. Using captured temples and mansions, as a burial place for dead courtiers and royalty was a common practice among Muslim rulers. 

For example, Humayun,Akbar, Etmud-ud-Daula and Safdarjung are all buried in such mansions. Oak's inquiries began with the name of Taj Mahal. He says the term "Mahal" has never been used for a building in any Muslim countries from Afghanisthan to Algeria. "The unusual explanation that the term Taj Mahal derives from Mumtaz Mahal was illogical in atleast two respects. 

Firstly, her name was never Mumtaz Mahal but Mumtaz-ul-Zamani," he writes. Secondly, one cannot omit the first three letters 'Mum' from a woman's name to derive the remainder as the name for the building."Taj Mahal, he claims, is a corrupt version of Tejo Mahalaya, or Lord Shiva's Palace . Oak also says the love story of Mumtaz and Shah Jahan is a fairy tale created by court sycophants, blundering historians and sloppy archaeologists . Not a single royal chronicle of Shah Jahan's time corroborates the love story. 

Furthermore, Oak cites several documents suggesting the Taj Mahal predates Shah Jahan's era, and was a temple dedicated to Shiva, worshipped by Rajputs of Agra city. For example, Prof. Marvin Miller of New York took a few samples from the riverside doorway of the Taj. Carbon dating tests revealed that the door was 300 years older than Shah Jahan. European traveler Johan Albert Mandelslo,who visited Agra in 1638 (only seven years after Mumtaz's death), describes the life of the cit y in his memoirs. But he makes no reference to the Taj Mahal being built. The writings of Peter Mundy, an English visitor to Agra within a year of Mumtaz's death, also suggest the Taj was a noteworthy building well before Shah Jahan's time.

Prof. Oak points out a number of design and architectural inconsistencies that support the belief of the Taj Mahal being a typical Hindu temple rather than a mausoleum. Many rooms in the Taj ! Mahal have remained sealed since Shah Jahan's time and are still inaccessible to the public. Oak asserts they contain a headless statue of Lord Shiva and other objects commonly used for worship rituals in Hindu temples . Fearing political backlash, Indira Gandhi's government tried to have Prof. Oak's book withdrawn from the bookstores, and threatened the Indian publisher of the first edition dire consequences . There is only one way to discredit or validate Oak's research. 

The current government should open the sealed rooms of the Taj Mahal under U.N. supervision, and let international experts investigate. 

Do circulate this to all you know and let them know about this reality.....


----------



## soham (Oct 12, 2006)

BUt never heard of it in the news .


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 12, 2006)

Ya... heard of it before.. check these out..:
*www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/alabaster/A5220
*www.stephen-knapp.com/was_the_taj_mahal_a_vedic_temple.htm


----------



## Josan (Oct 12, 2006)

ohh thats so shocking


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 12, 2006)

isnt that pretty old stuff...

personally i dont give a 5hit... what difference does it make if taj belongs to hindus or muslims.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 12, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> isnt that pretty old stuff...
> 
> personally i dont give a 5hit... what difference does it make if taj belongs to hindus or muslims.



It isn't about hindu or muslims, its about the belief that Shan Jahan built Taj Mahal.


----------



## ahref (Oct 12, 2006)

It is RSS theory. I know it since ages. There is not iota of truth in it.


> P. N. Oak, is a Maharashtrian Brahmin historian associated with the Hindutva movement.


He is associated with Hindutva movement, thats why he is claiming this.

Check these links
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purushottam_Nagesh_Oak

*webpages.marshall.edu/~laher1/oaks.html


----------



## supernova (Oct 13, 2006)

WTF... now the next thing could be rallies and public demonstration by a political party.... :~


----------



## shemi4444 (Oct 15, 2006)

Please dont speard foolishness, be care this is only a tech site not sanghparivar site


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 15, 2006)

shemi4444 said:
			
		

> Please dont speard foolishness, be care this is only a tech site not sanghparivar site


Plz don't quote something like that u may be a critciser of RSS(because u actualy know nothing about RSS just had lernt about it through the mouths of Congress) but I am not. So stop these things or it will get hot here


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 16, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> _I got the following as an email forward:_
> 
> Truth about Taj Mahal!!!! Read Carefully and Think Yourself!!! May be the biggest love story in Indian History is a blunder of historian!!!!!
> 
> ...


from which source did u get this.
chalo lets accumulate all the hindus and demolish this structure. i hope this wat the RSS is planning.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 16, 2006)

MODs Plz lock this thread as it will turn into flamings because of such remarks on RSS


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 16, 2006)

Incomplete truth is more dangerous than Lie, so we should stop making remarks about nything without complete knowledge may it be the Taj or RSS. It should be researched and debated on a higher level before any conclusions are passed on, people should understand that even small things could make big impact. I am sure it's being researched further and truth will reveal itself, lets wait and watch.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 16, 2006)

me too got that same mail but deleted it 
i think it is not true


----------



## ahref (Oct 17, 2006)

> I am sure it's being researched further and truth will reveal itself, lets wait and watch


There is nothing to researched to find the truth about Taj or RSS. Everyone know abt them and their true color.


----------



## lalu (Oct 18, 2006)

really shocking news


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 18, 2006)

lalu said:
			
		

> really shocking news


dont get shocked, shake the taj instead. u will be in news, a celebrity, a neta, d nxt gen advani.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 18, 2006)

This is bull**** spread by Hindutva loving BJP/Sangh Parivar maggots.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 18, 2006)

IMO, even if this is true, we should not try to make it a shiv temple again and let it remain Taj Mahal.

This is for only two simple reasons:

There are hundreds of shiv temple. One more will do no good.
As Taj Mahal, the structure brings thousands of foreign tourists and brings in lot of foriegn exchange. As a shiv temple, it won't bring any!


----------



## q4_abhi (Oct 26, 2006)

this is really shocking


----------



## planetcall (Oct 26, 2006)

Its shameful how people initiate a worthless debate. If someone has posted some logical view then you are free to put in your logics. Dont behave like kids. Moreover dont relate this thread with either the congress or the RSS or the BJP. If you dont like reading what you dont believe then its better to view other threads than flaming in here.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/hells/more/fireout.gif


----------



## netarget (Oct 29, 2006)

What crap. 
Its not worth the discussion. Nobody gains. 

But anyway, i think i will write an internationall best seller from this concept. Title = "The Tejo Mahal Code". 
All characters are perfect: 
Prof Robert langdon = Prof Oak
Mona lisa = Mumtaz
The church = the Taj. 
I am already into creativity..... Yaaaaay. 
(bye, will be back after minting money)


----------



## mediator (Oct 29, 2006)

OH wow! Never knew such thing, nice! The sealed rooms shud be opened then and a secret investigation shud be launched so that tourism is not affected! Neways IMO, it doesn't matter if it is SHiv temple. 
LIke wise, the whole India was a HIndu Nation in Past until Mughals came and started destroying temples, constructing their own worship places over it and converting people to islam!!
So its no use discussing I guess!


----------



## ahref (Oct 29, 2006)

> LIke wise, the whole India was a HIndu Nation in Past until Mughals came and started destroying temples, constructing their own worship places over it and converting people to islam!!


Where you studied history? In RSS shakha.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 29, 2006)

Please keep the discussions to the topic in hand. I'd request you not to start involving religions. 

I feel this thread, with the nature of its posts, belongs to the Fight Club. If any one wants me to move this back to _Chit Chat_, please PM me.


----------



## mediator (Oct 29, 2006)

^^NIce work @andy, that makes it much easier for me to speak now!! I wanted something in FIGHT CLUB!!



			
				href said:
			
		

> Where you studied history? In RSS shakha.


Dude, do u know nething about RSS that u r so desperately trying to bash it?? Neways where did u studied history from?? Madrassas?? or dont tell me that u didnt studied history!! Neways if people had studied history in RSS shakha, then I bet most wud have been enlightened about Hinduism intensively and various coversions to ISLAM that r still going around forcefully or brainwashfully wud have stopped by now!!

So before making ignorant comments, ransack the whole net, ur school libraries, college libraries, pick up old books and find in them what I said. U'll find the material in plenty!! If ur a muslim, then I wont be surprised that u too have been told false stories by ur muslim leaders etc.

I know this discussion may take a communal turn. So u may like to read a detailed discussion from very start that was going on in the past in this forum *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37073&page=3 !


----------



## hsekar73 (Oct 30, 2006)

These are all speculations only.


----------



## ahref (Oct 30, 2006)

@mediator I am not intetersted in unneccassary debate which will go nowhere. In your previous post you wrote


> whole India was a HIndu Nation in Past until Mughals came


This is factually incorrect as there were Muslim rulers in India before Mughal also. Md. Gauri, Kutubdeen Abek, Md Tuglak, Razia Sultana, Khilji and many other rulers were there before Mughal.



> whole India was a HIndu Nation


India was divided in many states ruled by different kings before Muslim Ruler came to India.


> If ur a muslim, then I wont be surprised that u too have been told false stories by ur muslim leaders etc.


BTW I am not Muslim.


----------



## mediator (Oct 30, 2006)

ahref said:
			
		

> This is factually incorrect as there were Muslim rulers in India before Mughal also. Md. Gauri, Kutubdeen Abek, Md Tuglak, Razia Sultana, Khilji and many other rulers were there before Mughal.


@ahref, like I said don't make absurd n ignorant statements or u'll find me the worst person to deal with. I really hate people who have no knowledge about the  subject and unnecessarily try to speak whateva is unclear to them!!

ALright it seeems u didn't do ur homework of searching the net. SInce I can't show u history books physically, so allow me to enlighten u with some timeline!

*Entry and rise of ISLAM in south Asia*



> The initial entry of Islam into South Asia came in the first century after the death of the Prophet Muhammad. The Umayyad caliph in Damascus sent an expedition to Balochistan and Sindh in 711 led by Muhammad bin Qasim (for whom Karachi's second port is named). The expedition went as far north as Multan but was not able to retain that region and was not successful in expanding Islamic rule to other parts of India. Coastal trade and the presence of a Muslim colony in Sindh, however, permitted significant cultural exchanges and the introduction into the subcontinent of religious teachers. Muslim influence grew with conversions. ok so anybody using this as a resouce should know that anybody can put any kind of information in here so you might not be getting the correct information.
> 
> Almost three centuries later, the Turkics, Persians and the Afghans spearheaded the Islamic conquest in India through the traditional invasion routes of the northwest. Mahmud of Ghazni (979-1030) led a series of raids against Rajput kingdoms and rich Hindu temples and established a base in Punjab for future incursions.




*Timeline*



> Stone Age 	              70,000–7000 Before Christ
> Mehrgarh Culture 	    7000–3300 BCE
> Indus Valley Civilization  3300–1700 BCE
> Late Harappan Culture 	1700–1300 BCE
> ...




*Great Mughal Emperors*


> Emperor 	Reign start 	Reign end
> 
> Babur 	1526 	1530
> Humayun 	1530 	1556
> ...



More


> *Medieval India (550-1526 AD)*
> 
> * 761: *First muslim*, Md. Bin Qasim defeats King Dahir
> * 1191: First battle of tarain between Md.gauri and prathvi raj chauhan-3 and gauri defeated by PRC-3.
> ...



*RAZIA SULTANA*


> ) "throne name" Jalâlat ud-Dîn Raziyâ (Urdu:جلالت رضیہ الدین), usually referred to in history as Razia Sultan or Razia Sultana (Urdu: رضیہ سلطانہ ), was the only woman monarch to have ruled Delhi.* She was born in 1205 and died in 1240*. She was of Turkish ancestry and like some other Muslim princesses of the time, she was trained to lead armies and administer kingdoms if necessary.



*MOST REMAINING NAMES  U SAID OUTTA ur ignorance*


> *In Muslim period of Delhi Sultanat (1192-1526) under slave, Khilji, Tughlak, Saiyyad, Lodi Dynasty and Mughals (1526-1656)*, Jats having lost their kingdom, states and social eminence, retired to the country-side controlling and tilling land with their swords girded round their wastes. They would draw the sword out of the scabbardd at the command of their Panchayat for the Muslim rulers if they are fighting against the invaders or against them if they are persecuting the Hindus. The Jats became the sons of soil.




Convinced now????? Compare all the RAZIA SULTANA, other names u uttered and mughal etc with the timeline I gave now!! ANd dont ever make nebody laugh now with ur ignorant statements! *ALL the muslims present in INDIA r our brothers whose ancestors were HIndus and got converted to ISLAM* !!



			
				ahref said:
			
		

> Probably you are enlightened by RSS leaders.


Ur kidding right?? I dont follow neone blindly if u've cared to read the debate (link) I gave u in my earlier post! I guess u really dunno nething about RSS!

So learn about RSS too!

Source  
*www.answers.com/topic/timeline-of-indian-history
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_empires_in_India
*www.jatland.com/home/History_Introduction
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Razia_Sultan


----------



## ahref (Oct 30, 2006)

What you copy pasted proves what I said, that muslim rulers were there before Mugual, I don't know what u want to say. 

Regarding My knowledge of RSS. I was an RSS post holder for many years. And attended many of their camps. And even addressed many RSS meetings. 

BTW I am not inetersted in any useless debate. As it will go nowhere.


----------



## mediator (Oct 30, 2006)

ahref said:
			
		

> What you copy pasted proves what I said, that muslim rulers were there before Mugual, I don't know what u want to say.


Hmmm, yea that I agree that Muslims were before mughal period too! Ofcors they were, Mughal period doesn't mean the period when ISLAM entered India. I thought u said mughals didn't destroy the temples and *India was not primarily a Hindu nation in the past.* SO yea I admit the benifit of doubt over ur post goes to u !! Sorry I misunderstood u!

Now what I said earlier is also true that it was Mughals who destroyed much of the temples, scriptures, paintings etc and raised their worship places there and it was them who really started the process of converting Hindus to ISLAM. I hope u agree now, don't u??

Neways even if u were RSS post holder doesn't mean u know everything about them. Remember a mere company worker doesn't know the secrets and moves of the company. HE only knows his task in the company.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

Stop fighting on RSS & Hindu it s**ks I ALL ARE GREEKS & ITS NOT A POLITICAL FORUM WHERE U FIGHT LIKE THAT F*** POLITICIANS

FOR @RSS SUPPORTER ALL WE KNOW THE TRUTH OF RSS NEVER FORGET AYUDHAYA GUJRAT & THEIR HIDU POLITICS

FOR @ CONGREESS STOP THIS HELL OF CONGRESS IF CONGRESS IS NOT IN OUR COUNTRY IT WILL BE A BETTER & CHANGED & VERY DEVELOPED COUNTRY


----------



## mediator (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi @piyush! Thats right we shudn't fight like that! I know RSS is a Hindu organization. But its so strange, that people tend to neglect the how the democracy is being diluted by giving preferences to MUSLIMS for their own laws,quotas,reservations etc. And nobody minds that. When RSS talks of preventing such dilutions of democracy everybody think that they r bad. May I ask every one here how it's bad?? If Bukari of Jama Masjid can accuse honorable president Abdul Kalam of not doing nething for Muslims and Muslims supporting Bukari, then why can't RSS work for upliftment of Hindus?? I know Gujarat incident was terrible and shudn't have ever happened, but who started it??
So if Muslim organizations can exist causing dilution of democracy and ask for their own selfish causes like I told then RSS can atleast work for upliftment of HINDUS.

Neways why did Bukari asked Respected President for doing something about Muslims??  Does he only want prosperity for Muslims?? Is he not concerned about the whole nation?? Is he not concerned about christians,hindus,jains etc?? IS he not concerned about upliftment of Muslim women? Take the recent case where he termed Shabana Azmi as "Unislamic" becoz she worked for upliftment of Muslim women !! I think he hates liberal Muslims! Who has given him authority to speak to honourable APJ Abdul Kalam like that?? Who he think he is??

Most people, Hindus in this case tend to forget the HISTORY and think about RSS as if they r nation's enemy!! The only thing people shud know is that they work to protect interests of Hindus! They r not against Muslims nor ISLAM nor Bukari! But they voice and take action wheneva Hindus suffer!
I will never ever vote for RSS to form a government as government needs to do work for all people irrespective of religion, caste n creed. But I also pledge my Muslim brothers here not to eva vote for their Muslim organization similarly!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

@mediator:   u r right but i think

ITS A TECH FORUM & WE ARE HERE TO DISCUSS TECH RELATED STUFFS OR SOME FUNNY STUFFS

PLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZ

NO DISCUSSION ON POLITICS HERE

IT REALLY S***S

JUST SH**T ALL POLITICIANS

)))))))))))))HELLO MODS((((((((((((((((((   DO SOMETHING


----------



## mediator (Oct 31, 2006)

@piyush, thats really nice! 
But I just can't help mahself wheneva I see someone posting ignorant stuff in such debates. Neways that was a misunderstanding between me n @ahref. I promise I wont post such views eva in this thread. But if nebody makes ignorant n absurd posts/statements in such sparking debates, then I'll be helpless again!

Neways cheers, n I too request mods to close it!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

@mediator 
thats great but if u really helpless PM that erson & complaint mods to delete that post 

isn't it a better way to treat these stuffs


----------



## ahref (Oct 31, 2006)

> Neways even if u were RSS post holder doesn't mean u know everything about them. Remember a mere company worker doesn't know the secrets and moves of the company. HE only knows his task in the company.


I agree, RSS post holder, worker and followers does not know about the secrets of RSS.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 1, 2006)

I am closing this thread on two counts: 
This thread is turning into a debate on a different issue than the topic. 
Debating religion isnt going to help you make many friends and as always it will result in name calling and heated arguments.


----------

